# Store Bought?



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Why do all tomato canning recipes specify "store bought" lemon juice? Does it have a guaranteed/standardized pH? Is there an additive that is important for safety?


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

It has a consistent pH.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Can you substitute citric acid?? Reckon how much you would use.??


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

TNHermit said:


> Can you substitute citric acid?? Reckon how much you would use.??


The BBB gives the option of using Lemon Juice or Citric Acid, and states the amount of each to use for pints and/or quarts.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Bottled lemon juice is stipulated because it has a stabilized pH as mentioned above but also because it has a higher (more acidic) pH. The pH of fresh lemons varies greatly and is not stabilized for long term safety.

Citric acid can always be substituted for bottled lemon juice and bottled lime juice may also be substituted for it. Citric acid, bottled lemon or lime juice can safely be substituted for vinegar as well. But vinegar cannot be substituted for them because it is less acidic.

The standard amount of citric acid required is 1/2 tsp. per quart, 1/4 tsp per pint.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Vinegar (at least 5% acidity) can be used, but use twice the amount. 

Some recipes do call for fresh lemon or lime juice. I'd much rather use that since it's a natural product; heaven knows what goes on in the "reconstituted" process of bottled lemon juice. Yuck.


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

My tomatoes are more like stewed tomatoes, and that doesn't call for lemon juice.

I have been canning tomatoes for a long time (only started on the meat this year), but guess it has been a long time since I read the recipes, I never added lemon, salt or anything to them, and I don't have a problem with them. 

I did however use cider vinegar in a jam recipe (because I didn't have any lemons) and everyone loved it.


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I only use fresh lemon and lime juices.....


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

HEre is an interesting topic about this subject.

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg0814062223058.html

I had no idea - but I'm now very glad that I just bought a double pack of large RealLemon bottles at Sam's club.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I wanted to know what I was risking as I've been using fresh despite the directions and have no intention of switching. I cannot find bottled lemon juice that is free of additives and since that's the entire _point_ of canning myself... *shrug*


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Get yourself a PH test get for aquariums and then you can see what the PH level is of the fresh juice. Just make sure to get one in the proper range. I have two, one covers the low range and the other covers the high range.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Since the same refinement processes and (per the label) the same stabilizing additives are used to make bottled vinegar as to make bottled lemon juice, why would the vinegar be acceptable to use but the lemon juice would not? Or do you make your own vinegar?

Of course when a fruit recipe calls for fresh lemon or fresh lemon juice, as many jam recipes do, then it is safe to use since it is added just for jelling and color retention purposes, not for safety since the fruit is already acidic.

But when a low-acid vegetable/fruit recipe stipulates 'bottled' lemon juice and you elect to use fresh instead you are compromising the safety of the food. It is an unnecessary risk IMO, but it is your choice.


----------

